
AI Project Needs a Front Door - nraf
https://medium.com/sky-ledge/ai-needs-a-front-door-93db73b89781
======
viztastic
Great post @nraf, really practical set of ideas.

------
andrew-evans
Just read it, that comic does sum it up.

